# Kein BIOS , Monitor bleibt schwarz



## yansop (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, nachdem ich win8.1 installierte und das Biosupdate v18g für das ga-z77x-d3h machte, hatte ich den Hinweis, das kein sicherer Start von Windows konfiguriert ist.
Ich hatte dieses beheben wollen, indem ich diverse bioseinstellungen (Secure Boot) gemacht habe.
Nach einem Neustart startet der PC, Monitor bleibt schwarz.
Habe auch schon über Nacht die Batterie entnommen, auch kein Erfolg.
Was ist zu tun, ins BIOS komme ich nicht, da Monitor schwarz bleibt??? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m.../299357-kein-bios-monitor-bleibt-schwarz.html 
Das ist kein doppelpost, ich solle meine frage hier stelle...


----------



## yansop (19. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir keiner helfen?
Echt zum verzweifeln, Sorry


----------



## borni (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo yansop,

Ich habe im Grunde das gleiche Problem! Hab ein MSI Board, das MSI z77a g43 Gaming. Problem bestand aber auch schon bei Windows 8 und nicht erst bei 8.1.
Wenn ich im uefi die Option "Secure Boot" unter den "Windows 8 Features" aktiviere bleibt meine Monitor meist komplett Schwarz und bekommt kein Signal!
Ich habe meinen Asus VG248QE via Displayport an eine EVGA GTX 680 2 GB angeschlossen. Ich habe mir extra noch von EVGA das passende GOP Bios besorgt.
Via DVI hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt, nur bei Displayport funktioniert es nicht. Ich möchte den Monitor aber gern via Displayport betreiben so hab ich Secure Boot erstmal deaktiviert.

Ein Trick hilft bei mir, ich ziehe den Monitor raus, Boote das System mit dem Smart TV via HDMI und stecke beim Anmeldebildschirm den Asus wieder rein. Dann funktioniert es auch mit Secure Boot.
Ich hab auch schon hinlänglich das Web angegrast aber noch keine befriedigenden Ergebnisse gefunden. Solltest du was finden wäre es aber schön wenn du es hier auch mitteilst.

Ist dein Bildschirm via DVI oder DP angeschlossen?


----------



## yansop (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein Problem ist aber, das ich kein Bild habe und auch nicht ins BIOS komme!
Angeschlossen ist der Monitor per HDMI.


----------



## borni (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja das bei mir ja dann genauso... Wenn du den PC ohne angeschlossenen monitor startest und ihn dann nach einer minute anschliesst, bekommst du dann ein Bild?
Wenn ja kannst ja aus Windows 8 ins uefi booten uns secure Boot erstmal deaktiveren.
Alternative ware es über dvi zu probieren oder zur not n CMOS reset zu machen.


----------



## yansop (20. Oktober 2013)

Nein, auch hier kein Bild!


----------



## borni (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann kannst nur noch einen CMOS-Reset machen...


----------



## yansop (20. Oktober 2013)

Mehrmals gemacht, kein Erfolg!


----------



## borni (20. Oktober 2013)

Batterie raus genommen und mal einige Minuten gewartet?


----------



## yansop (20. Oktober 2013)

Jeep, schon unzählige mal.


----------



## JackSparrow (20. Oktober 2013)

da ich auch dieses Problem habe fasse ich auch hier nochmals zusammen,erspart Doppelpost lesen. Bios Version F16 (aktuellste)
Biosreset mit Batterie raus (system stromlos) minus plus kurzschliessen, Jumper für BR setzen selbst über Nacht keine Änderung.
Mehrmals Systemreset (Warmstart) durchgeführt (10 sek Takt) dann irgendwann hat sich System abgeschaltet und startet mit altem Bootscreen (Auslieferzustand) geht automatisch ins Bios. Allerdings mur Überschrift zu sehen, keine Menüs und auch keine Reaktion auf Eingaben.
System startet danach in Endlosschleife immer wieder neu.
Nach nochmaligen Resetversuchen (Bios sowie System) wieder schwarzer Bildschirm usw.
Tastatur wird nur mit schwarzem Bildschirm angesprochen, im alten Bios nicht (USB)
Bei schwarzen Bildschirm blinkt die angeschlossene USB Maus kurz dann lang.
GraKa ok, vorhin noch an einem anderen System getestet.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2013)

jungs ...ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen 

Das hier ist der Gigabyte Thread.
Bedeutet User X hat probs und stellt hier eine frage bzw beschreibt sein Prob 

*Und Gigabyte durch GBTTM antwortet* 

Bitte postet hier nicht alles voll den dann wird das für GBTTM zu unübersichtlich wenn er sich erst durch alle Post kämpfen muss


----------



## borni (20. Oktober 2013)

yansop schrieb:


> Jeep, schon unzählige mal.


 
Hast den Monitor mal an einem der Videoausgänge vom Board ausprobiert?


----------



## yansop (20. Oktober 2013)

Klar, ich denke ich habe bereits alle Variationen durch.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen* yansop*

@Danke an* borni*, @Danke an *JackSparrow*, @Danke an *True Monkey*

Bitte folgendes durchführen:
1- Bitte Bios nochma Updaten- 
- BIOS update auf Version F18g wie Folgt nochmal updaten 
- BIOS Update über USB
- Im BIOS mit F8 Update starten
- Nach update Neustarten und ins BIOS gehen
- Im Bios F7 und dann F10 drücken (PC startet neu)
- Jetzt wieder ins BIOS gehen und dort alles einstellen.
2- Jetzt bitte testen ob es funktioniert mit Win8.1
3- Sollte es nicht funktionieren bitte zu Punkt 4. (neues Bios erfragen)

4- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt     auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer      0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18      Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich  durch  

Alternativ kannst du aber auch dieses Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## yansop (21. Oktober 2013)

BIOS kann nicht Updatet werden, da ich nicht ins BIOS komme (s. erster Post).
Werde mich dann telefonisch heute Abend melden.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst das Bios Über @BIOS in Windows nochmal Update. Sollte es dennoch nicht funktionieren, bitte Anrufen oder das Formular ausfüllen.


----------



## yansop (21. Oktober 2013)

Leider weder BIOS noch Windows!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann Bitte anrufen, danke. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## JackSparrow (21. Oktober 2013)

hallo zusammen,
habe den freundlichen kompetenten Support kontaktiert.
Gilt nun in erster Linie für den x79 Chipsatz aber mal eine PCIE 2.0 GraKa einbauen und starten. evtl. funzt es damit das Bios zurückzusetzen.
Wenn nicht, support kontakten und eine RMA geben lassen. Das Board muss eingesand werden und wird neu geflasht (sofern möglich).
Bei mir gibt es noch das Problem, dass die Bachup Bios Version auch etwas alt ist. Ich bekomme noch eine Anleitung wie das Backup auf eine neuere Version geflasht wird.
@yansop
deswegen auf ein anderes Board zu setzen ist nicht wirklich die Lösung.Ich denke mal das dieses Problem nicht nur bei Gigabyteboards besteht. Die anderen Hersteller kochen auch nur mit Wasser.
Letztlich bringt der bescheuerte Versuch von Microsoft durch Secure Boot alles fest an Win 8.1 zu koppeln wieder mal nur Probleme und Verwirrung.
Die Hersteller der Hardware und die User haben somit den Schwarzen Peter und den Ärger.
Auf diesem Wege Danke an das Team von Gigabyte...es wird sich wirklich freundlich und kompetent bemüht Probleme schnell und unkompliziert zu lösen. Und das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank *JackSparrow* für deine lieben Worte  Danke Gruß GBTTM


----------



## yansop (21. Oktober 2013)

So, Ende gut alles gut!

Der freundliche Support von Gigabyte konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen und hat meinen Fall direkt nach Taiwan ins Labor von Gigabyte weitergeleitet, da ich bereits der dritte Fall mit diesen Symptomen war.
Aber kaum zu glauben, nachdem ich den Hörer weg gelegt hatte, hatte ich nochmals zweimal den Hardware Reset versucht (bei gedrücktem Startknopf das Netzteil einschalten und warten bis der PC aus geht).

Und tatsächlich konnte ich den PC so wieder beleben, Update auf v18g gemacht, die SecureBoot-Optionen eingestellt, wie es mir Gigabyte diktiert hatte (s. Screenshot der Bioseinstellung) und Win8.1 neu installiert.
Aber der Hinweis "Sicherer Start ist nicht korrekt installiert" bei Windows erscheint trotz Updates von Windows immer noch.
Lt. Gigabyte kann es sich nur noch um einen Bug von Windows handeln, so muss ich wohl erstmal mit dem Hinweis unter Windows damit leben.
Aber warum steht bei Secure Boot Zustand "Deaktiviert" (s. Anhang)?

Euch allen meinen besten Dank für eure Geduld mit mir!!! Ist immer ärgerlich, wenn mal was nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert!
Gruß Yansop.


----------



## JackSparrow (21. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch, immerhin rennt Deine Maschine wieder 
lass die unsinnige Funktion lieber abgeschaltet. Wirklich bringen tut sie eh nix ausser Ärger.
Wirst sehen, bei den Wellen die das schlägt wird bald ein fix kommen der das Wasserzeichen verschwinden lässt. Nur Geduld
Ich für meinen Fall werde die Finger davon lassen den Mist noch einmal nur wegen einem blöden Wasserzeichen zu akivieren.
Und wenn MS so weitermacht werde ich doch noch Linuxfan
P.S
Habs doch nicht lassen können und nochmal einen Versuch gestartet...."Main Bios is corrupted..."
YIAAAH...und es lebt wieder


----------



## Mystik (21. Oktober 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit nem z77x-ud3h..
Hing wohl irgendwie mit der Grafikkarte zusammen. Nachdem ich es iwann mit der iGPU versucht habe kam ich wieder ins UEFI (vorher nur schwarz und langes piepen wenn man den PC eingeschaltet hat). Dort konnt ich dann SecureBoot deaktivieren und die GraKa wieder einbauen..
Scheint aber schon ein GigaByte Problem zu sein, habe beim recherchieren des Fehlers öfters von dem Problem gehört das nach dem einschalten von SecureBoot der PC tot war.
Vor allem wenn man die im "Key Management" die "Default Secure Boot Keys" installiert. Danach zeigt das UEFI zwar endlich "Secure Boot State Enabled" und nicht wie vorher Disabled (selbst wenn man die Secure Boot Option auf Enabled stellt). Dafür killt sich dann aber halt das UEFI.
Vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Fehlerbehebung.
im GigaByte-Forum gibs auch welche die das Problem haben:
Z77-D3H Secure Boot Win 8.1 - Sockel 1155 - GIGABYTE Forum
Iwas läuft auf jeden Fall nicht ganz rund. Lass den Kram bei mir jetzt erst einmal deaktiviert bis es ein BIOS-Update gibt.
Brauch den Stress echt nicht noch einmal, hat mich ganz schön Nerven gekostet..


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen *Mystik*, *yansop*

Danke für euren Feedback. 

Gruß GBTTM


----------

